# TiVo not responding to remote.



## Darren Skidmore (Mar 27, 2001)

Hi.

First of all I have done a search of the forum but cannot find the same issue as mine (there are some similar but I just want to pick peoples brains)

Basically, every now and again my TiVo will ignore my remote and also any access via TiVoWeb and it will stay like this until I pull the plug.

When this happens though it will continue with scheduled recordings and suggestions, changing the channel itself etc etc.

I have done the usual checks of looking for other remotes under newspapers, seatcushions that may be blocking it but there are none (I have a harmony 525 universal remote so all my other remotes are relegated to the drawer)

I do have a wireless video sender with an IR sender(?) but if it was that I would expect problems all of the time.

The drive is relatively new and isn't noisy so I don't think it is that (fingers crossed)

After I have rebooted the TiVo it will sometimes work fine for weeks on end and other times lock up again within a day or so.

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Darren

As an after thought I have seen the following message in the otverr log, could this be relevant? It was about the time it last locked up.

Jul 26 20:02:00 (none) Recorder[159]: Live cache exceeding limit by 223 seconds


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Try turning your video sender off. They can "dribble" IR due to interference and cause the TiVo to stop responding. Search forum for "ferrite" to find solutions for video sender interference.

If you have net access run latest version of SMARTCTL on the drive(s) and see what is says.

Duff/old PSU also can cause lockups, especially if there is no entry in the logs as well.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Also look for sources of stray IR in the room that contains the other half of the video sender. I found that IR-operated 3D shutter glasses on my PC screwed up my TiVo's IR.

If you have a Philips video sender, that is very susceptible to electrical interference on the low-voltage mains lead. With that video sender, you will see the red light flashing to show IR 'reception'. You can use the electrical viewfinder of a digital video or still camera to view the IR bulbs of suspect devices. They will glow white/grey if transmitting.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

Do the UK tivos blink the power light when a button on the remote is pressed?
Turn off any fluorescent lights in the room as they can screw up IR.

Next time its stuck connect a serial cable and see if you get any output


----------



## stuarti (Aug 14, 2002)

My Tivo has just started doing this also, and as far as I am aware I have no other IR devices in the room. getting pretty unusable now.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

A simple reset of the box can fix this most times also.


----------

